# David Boreanaz - Buffy/Angel promoshoots



## Eldafinde (21 Dez. 2007)

*David Boreanaz - Buffy/Angel promoshoots x16*

+ Sarah Michelle Gellar

:3dinlove:


----------



## AMUN (21 Dez. 2007)

Ich finde Sarah Michelle einfach schöner  aber die pics sind klasse

Danke fürs Teilen


----------



## FranziScherzy (29 Dez. 2007)

Danke.... sind beide toll!!! 

David ist einfach Angel.... udn bleibt es für mich auch, deswegen kann ich mir sowas wie BONES nicht ansehen.

Thanks für die Pics, er ist echt cute!


----------



## CatEyes (12 Feb. 2018)

Thanks for the Buffy shoots.


----------



## rnt14 (14 Mai 2018)

Thank you! I love these!


----------

